# Happy valentines day



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

just wanting to wish all the amazing women on the forum a happy valentines day.
I hope that your day was wonderful and full of love.

PS guys hope you all bought roses or your screwed


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

or u cud buy a big bowl of red bettas if your girlfriend is as obsesed with fish as we are on this forum


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya I didn't buy roses. I was sick today


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i didn't get roses  but i got a stuffed red panda. ftw.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I was sick on Valentines day so David did the dishes and cooked his own dinner. He's such a sweetheart. And I got a card, chocolates and a topaz/diamond ring. I'll be getting him something nice to make up for his having to do everything for himself that day but it will be coming a little late. But thats ok cause our anniversary is March 19 so it will be a combo gift.

And thank you Nate for the good wishes. You are also a sweetheart.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

where'd you guys go to eat? if you did.

we hit up this AMAZING japanese place in my town, i highly recommend "sunshine rolls" if you like vegetable sushi. it's a maki roll filled with avocado, cucumber, and lemon. yum!

then we went to coldstone and got delicious ice cream. and then we got a parking ticket cos we went 20 minutes over the paid meter limit


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

aw, i'm sorry beki!  and sorry to hear that one special person didn't ask you out.

yesss coldstone ROCKS, except for when it makes you get parking tickets!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Coldstone is awesome! I love that place.

I got dinner and a movie.  No roses, but I told him not to get me anything because we're going on a little vacation next weekend and we need to save money....lol. I like Tulips better than Roses.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i shudhave got my gf kissing gouramis xD


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Am I the only one who can't stand coldstone? :|
lol

Valentine's is awesome! One word: CHOCOLATE!

But I personally think Valentines day should get us out of school. Oh well, I'm on winter break anyway!


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

haha. the first time i went to coldstone i was little so i got bublegum icream with gummy bears, gum balls,and chocolate xD


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah. DONT GIVE THEM A TIP!

Then you get stuck with them singing "This tip is bananas. B-A-N-A-N-A-S!"


Uuuugh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL! I would if I didn't refuse to go in there. 

Its even more disturbing since I go to school with the people who work there....and sing. 

And, I don't understand why people want to go buy ice cream in the middle of winter. You walk around outside when its below freezing and then go and get some over-priced ice cream and have people sing to you. I DON'T GET IT.
Oh well. :razz:


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i like icecream. in my school people get slurpees in like -30 weather(thats in celcius)


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

haha. in calgary we just do it cuz it tastes good xD


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

their dark chocolate peppermint is SO GOOD THOUGH. it's like frozen thin mints. yummm.

what happened with the ticket: we went to the sushi place and it was really crowded, so we had to wait 30 mins for a table. then we ate and it was good, and we decided to stop at coldstone and share a dish of ice cream. then we went back to the municipal parking garage and there was a ticket on the dash. we were 17 minutes over our time limit 

moral of the story: make reservations at the restaurant!


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

other moral of the story" buy fish for your aquarium, not for your stomach!"


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Beki, If I were a bit younger and not married and lived a bit closer to you, I would have been on the list of those you turned down.  

Then I would have had to ask several others on here out before I gave up trying to find a date.

Boy am I glad I am already married and dont have to work so hard to find a date when I want to go out anymore.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

you dont gotta try that hard to get a date. u just need to roll it right and not be a total retard around girls


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

karazy: i don't eat fish! nyah!


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

sushi=fish


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

haven't you ever heard of vegetable sushi? sushi just refers to the rice they put in the rolls. i eat vegetable sushi, my favorites are cucumber and avocado, and sunshine rolls-which are both cuke/avocado and lemon. yum!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

whoa i never thought about trying it with cream cheese, i just love it with soy sauce. that makes sense though! i gotta try that!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I tried fish sushi once and almost gagged! I've never heard of vegetable sushi but it sounds good. I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't like sushi rolls because of the cucumber. lol
I do like the smoked eel though. Mmmmm.


----------

